
AWS’ Sponsorship of the Rust Project - smoqadam
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/aws-sponsorship-of-the-rust-project/
======
faceshapeapp
This was posted earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21251102)

